# Autotrail water tanks



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

How well are the Autotrail water tanks (both) protected from sub zero temperatures. Would they stand say upto -5 without freezing?
BTW Autotrial Mohican on a Merc chassis if that helps.
Not sure where the tanks are located and I can't just pop out and look as the MH is in storage 10 miles away (with empty tanks) but as we are going away tomorrow I just wanted to know if I should drain all the tanks down again.
Dennis


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Auto-Trail water tanks*

Hi DJP,

I have an auto-trail cheyenne. The water tanks are protected but as they are slung underneath the MH I wouldn't have thought they would be up to coping with -5 deg. You could get a water heater for the fresh water tank. I think C.A.K from Kennilworth do them. Or You could try further protection for the water tank, though how easy to do it I do not know.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi DJP,
If the tanks are anything like the ones on my Cheyenne, they are slung in the spare wheeel carrrier and are exposed to the elements (the spare wheel being relocated to a closed carrier at the rear). The waste tank is O/S and un-insulated. The waste drain could be left open, would not like to bet on the freshwater staying unfrozen though.
Malc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi zulurita is correct, you can get insulation and a heater fron CAK tanks. 
They have a downloadable PDF parts catalogue. Here is a pic of the items needed.










www.caktanks.co.uk


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*water tanks*

I like this idea


> you can get insulation and a heater fron CAK tanks.


I have emailed them for prices etc. I guess I could run the thermostatically controlled one from a seperate leisure battery and solar panel? Yes/no? 
Thanks for the ideas.
Dennis


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi DJP you might just get away with -5. I have had no trouble down to -4 but have experienced the fresh water freezing at -7 whilst on site. In below freezing temperatures I think I would travel with empty tanks because the wind chill could be more severe than when stationary. 

peedee


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a advantgarde 100 motorhome,my tank is under my seat in the van,does that make it safe?i only been out once and that was -5 np.but i want do what pete done next year,just want to make sure my water is ok?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It sounds as though you tank is internal and well protected from the elements. I wouldn't worry too much about it especially if some of your internal heating can circulate round it.

peedee


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanx peedee  ,love your pics.


----------

